

Massive NoSQL Smackdown - angersock
http://kkovacs.eu/cassandra-vs-mongodb-vs-couchdb-vs-redis

======
angersock
Original title was: "Cassandra vs MongoDB vs CouchDB vs Redis vs Riak vs HBase
vs Couchbase vs Neo4j vs Hypertable vs ElasticSearch vs Accumulo vs VoltDB vs
Scalaris comparison", so unfortunately I had to change it to fit the HN limit
(80 chars).

It's an interesting summary of the different strong points of these systems.

